
A Personal Study in Diversity – Startups and Venture Capital - brandonlipman
https://medium.com/startups-venture-capital/a-personal-study-in-diversity-55726f1ab411
======
tempy228
> The gender gap that exists in the technology sector is a complex issue that
> will take time to solve.

There's also a gender gap to address with janitors and bus drivers. Go smooth
that out first.

As apart of the "technology sector", I don't think we further anything by
playing the hand of God and trying force quotas. You're just ruining the
chance sincere women have of having a career in tech by creating bias towards
them.

